# screaming     hypos



## kayla (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone.

When my daughter is having a hypo she screams the house down (understandable as she's 15months and can't tell me)
When she works herself up I can not calm her down ans its impossible to get food or drinkk into her.
Anyone got any ideas of what I can do to calm her or ideas of what I could give her to eat?  


Thanks x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 6, 2010)

I cant imagine how difficult that would be, I would ask my parents as my younger brother was diabetic since he was two......

The easiest thing to give would be liquids I would of thought, yet it would still be difficult if she is hysterical.......

Thats a tough one...........


----------



## am64 (Aug 6, 2010)

can help but bumping this post xx


----------



## gem123 (Aug 6, 2010)

hi my daughter gets like that sometimes i know its hard but distraction works put her favourite film on or fave toy for her, i sometimes take her outside and place her on her slide or trampoline and i can talk to her easier then, and try and persuade her, like novorapid said i find fluids are easier when they are like that,but my daughters 3 so is a bit easier to talk to i hope this helps and i really feel for you hun its so tough isn't it!!


----------



## Moddey (Aug 6, 2010)

*Poor thing*

It can be quite disconcerting. My son (now 5) finds it scary. With a severe hypo he starts shaking and panicks, but he is able to verbalise it. 

Your daughter is so young all I can recommend is that you find a special hypo treat that she loves and try to catch her attention with that. I can imagine it is very difficult. Try to keep the situation as calm as possible, as children can read your emotions better than anyone. Not easy, I know 
Some parents literally force something like honey or glucogel on the child just to get them out of the hypo. 

It will get easier with time. Also, in a way it's great your daughter recognises the hypo and can show it. It would be worse if there was no warning symbols, as children are usually bad at picking up the signs. My son only realised to connect the funny feeling to the hypo when I kept pointing it out. 

Good luck


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 8, 2010)

I understand its can be diffcult, with Carly I give her sugary drink to start with e.g a small carton of orange juice and if she calm down I take her for a little walk around in the house or garden with no added sugar drink as she do get very thirsty but sometimes I had to leave her alone for a while till she calm down and then she come to me for cuddle and eat her biscuits or quavers she can choose. Good luck


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 10, 2010)

kayla said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> When my daughter is having a hypo she screams the house down (understandable as she's 15months and can't tell me)
> When she works herself up I can not calm her down ans its impossible to get food or drinkk into her.
> ...



Hi Kayla

When my daughter was little and unable to tell me the problem, when she was hypo she used to scream but in fits and starts.  I realised that her tummy hurt her when she was hypo and it was like waves of pain so that when the wave of pain hit she screamed.    I've since read about others who have tummy ache when hypo.

Does she like milk?   If so then you could get some Maxijul (on script) which ican be used as a hypo remedy, we used it for years and just mixed it in warmed milk.   Or we used fig roll biscuits.

If you need liquid you could try coke, sprite, ribena, orange juice.   Another friend I know her child will only have a pot of peaches in syrup as a hypo remedy !!!!   

I hope you find something you can use.


----------

